# Skimmer got crazy.



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I added few pounds of LR to the DT from the sump and rearranged corals using 2 fishes patty(*whole tub 4 Oz* and glue). today skimmer got crazy and over floating like hell even in the minimum flow position. This is Reef Octopus and there is gate valve to regulate. It runs thousands small bubbles directly trough the water outlet. Any suggestions please?



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Greg what if you take out the pieces of light rock you added to see what happens, if the protein skimmer works fine after that I guess adding that much rock changed the level of the water and makes the protein skimmer go crazy.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It's the putty, just shut the skimmer off for a bit.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> It's the putty, just shut the skimmer off for a bit.


Thanks Alex, but Chris is right this is a putty.Big amount (full tub of 4oz) contaminated water. I found it eventually in the instructions for Red Max skimmer on the web. they say that even cigarette smoked close to the water/skimmer can do the same effect.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

